# The Internet is Getting A Cat



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2012)

I know that the internet is made of cats and all that... but well this is just too tech savvy for me to comprehend. Could someone break this down into layman's terms and explain it for the non-geniuses of the group? 

http://news.yahoo.com/internet-getting-cat-signal-160856421.html

Thanks in advance...

Would this apply to MT as well?


----------

